# Season 16/17. Anything catching your eye?



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

As the current opera season is in its latter stages, certainly in terms of our plans, it's time to look ahead.
Perhaps a third of houses are published, others aren't updated on Operabase yet.
http://www.operabase.com/plan.cgi?lang=en&season=2016/17

I really need another Ring Cycle, and Berlin in April 2017 fits the bill for a birthday treat. Also Don Carlos in June; Jamie Barton as Eboli is a must-see for me.

I'd like to get to a city/country I haven't been to before, perhaps Copenhagen combined with Stockholm (Nixon in China, Oct). One of the great things about making plans and early bookings, besides better flight and hotel prices and seat selection, is the anticipation of what's in the diary.

Anyone else making plans?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Hope to catch Glyndebourne tour this Autumn when it reaches the Milton Keynes Theatre.

http://www.glyndebourne.com/tickets...CSCY4gJHHgVwZ89RFyhGuRr6sC2guGJ25gRoCqt7w_wcB

Haven't seen Don Giovanni or Madama Butterfly in "Yonks" (as they say only a little further north than there).

Still working on plans for the Summer!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have a few that I am looking forward to/hoping I can make.

In November _Akhnaten_ is at Los Angeles Opera, in the same production by Phelim McDermott that was just at ENO. Anthony Roth Costanzo once again sings the title role.

A little closer to home is _Silent Night_ at Opera San Jose in February 2017. Another option for February that looks enticing is a _Salome_ at LAO again with Patricia Racette.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm definitely going to the Met's HD transmission of DER ROSENKAVALIER next spring.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I'm definitely going to the Met's HD transmission of DER ROSENKAVALIER next spring.


Me to and that will be a sensation, it's official now, Renée Fleming retiring from opera after this production.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've booked flights and hotel for _Manon Lescaut_ by Dutch National Opera. Can't buy opera tickets yet but that shouldn't be a problem.

Nothing else booked but from the rumours, it sounds like ROH's new season should be fairly decent. If rumours are true, I definitely want to see _The Nose_.

Théâtre de Nîmes is staging Purcell's _The Fairy Queen_ and I hope to go but I don't know the dates yet. Nîmes has some of the best Roman remains in France and I've always wanted to see the arena and the aqueduct (Pont du Gard).


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If rumours are true, lots of great singers at ROH next season, and certainly the program choice is interesting for me. Dread to think what the prices will be! Our dear Pugg needs to look at the rumours above ;-).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> If rumours are true, lots of great singers at ROH next season, and certainly the program choice is interesting for me. Dread to think what the prices will be! Our dear Pugg needs to look at the rumours above ;-).


You are naughty, I tried so hard_ not_ to do it, now I am in


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I've booked flights and hotel for _Manon Lescaut_ by Dutch National Opera. Can't buy opera tickets yet but that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Nothing else booked but from the rumours, it sounds like ROH's new season should be fairly decent. If rumours are true, I definitely want to see _The Nose_.
> 
> Théâtre de Nîmes is staging Purcell's _The Fairy Queen_ and I hope to go but I don't know the dates yet. Nîmes has some of the best Roman remains in France and I've always wanted to see the arena and the aqueduct (Pont du Gard).


So Holten has two farewell productions... and Traviata is on every year it seems. Joyce El-Khoury is a good choice though. Not so keen on Don Carlo in French, but I really like the Hytner production.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> So Holten has two farewell productions... and Traviata is on every year it seems. Joyce El-Khoury is a good choice though. Not so keen on Don Carlo in French, but I really like the Hytner production.


I agree, I prefer the actual Modena version that ROH have used with the Hytner production. Also Vargas singing Don Carlos in French? I wonder about that and I maybe wrong but wonder how concrete that rumour is.

The two Holten productions could be interesting and I wonder how Hymel will fare as von Stolzing.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Opening night at the Met this September will the the acclaimed production of Tristan by Mariusz Trelinski with Simon Rattle returning to the Met for the first time since his 2010 debut with Pelleas & Melisande . Nina Stemme will be Isolde . Not to be missed if you can get a chance to see it !


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> So Holten has two farewell productions... and Traviata is on every year it seems. Joyce El-Khoury is a good choice though. Not so keen on Don Carlo in French, but I really like the Hytner production.


Yeah, Don Carlos sounds far better in Italian to my ears. I need to hear these: 
Ella giammai m'amò
O don fatale
Tu che le vanità

Needless to say, I'll be skipping the ROH French version, and enjoying the Berlin Italian version. However I may have to kill for a ticket to Norma.

(Dear omnipresent security services, this is a turn of phrase, not meant literally. Oh What a World!)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone been to the Buxton Opera Festival?

http://buxtonoperahouse.org.uk/whats-on-buxton-festival-opera-series

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buxton_Festival

I spent a very happy Sunday morning there last year and was blown away by its loveliness.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...hWnQJoKHVQJDtoQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=zXsMmTRvU-mnZM: 
The Opera house, another by the peerless Frank Matcham, is pretty as I've seen and I much prefer the more rugged wilder landscape of the Peak district to the biscuit box perfection of the Cotswolds.

My dilemma. I'm going on a stag weekendeek and I like the guy but … well let's just say I'm past paintballing. Sad to say absences will undoubtedly be noted.

Beginning to wish I'd never looked up what's on. I've never seen Leonora and it's been a long time since Capuletti. Normally I'd love to give it a go but it's hard to imagine they've come together for a month and produced something really memorable? So near…

Will have to wait for another year I fear.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> Has anyone been to the Buxton Opera Festival?
> 
> http://buxtonoperahouse.org.uk/whats-on-buxton-festival-opera-series
> 
> ...


I went to Buxton Opera Festival three years ago and loved it. I saw _Ottone In Villa_ and a double bill of _La Colombe/La princesse jaune_. The main reason I went though was to see Britten's Church Parables which were staged at St John the Baptist Church.

Memorable few days.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

sospiro said:


> I went to Buxton Opera Festival three years ago and loved it. I saw _Ottone In Villa_ and a double bill of _La Colombe/La princesse jaune_. The main reason I went though was to see Britten's Church Parables which were staged at St John the Baptist Church.
> 
> Memorable few days.


Thank you, I will definitely now make the effort, but I doubt it will happen this year.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Belowpar said:


> ...
> My dilemma. I'm going on a stag weekendeek and I like the guy but … well let's just say I'm past paintballing. Sad to say absences will undoubtedly be noted.
> 
> Beginning to wish I'd never looked up what's on. I've never seen Leonora and it's been a long time since Capuletti. Normally I'd love to give it a go but it's hard to imagine they've come together for a month and produced something really memorable? So near…
> ...


You know the advice you're going to get here. Go to the damn opera! If they're good friends they'll understand, if they're not, they'll barely notice your absence. Try for a balcony seat, the rear stalls area is under an oppressive overhang.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Some good things in Théâtre des Champs-Elysées 2016/2017 season.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You might be interested in looking into Glimmerglass Opera in Cooperstown New York, a charming town where the famous Baseball Hall of Fame resides. We are catching a 2-day doubleheader. Jay Hunter Morris in _The Crucible_ and Grimsley Grimes in _Sweeney Todd_. Their summer schedule this season looks quite good. Lots of charming bed and breakfasts and even a 5 star hotel with golf course to choose from.
Something different.
https://glimmerglass.org/


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> Hope to catch Glyndebourne tour this Autumn when it reaches the Milton Keynes Theatre.
> 
> http://www.glyndebourne.com/tickets...CSCY4gJHHgVwZ89RFyhGuRr6sC2guGJ25gRoCqt7w_wcB
> 
> ...


Saw Kent's Don Giovanni (thankfully) on TV as I would have been gutted if I had paid to see it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Dongiovanni said:


> So Holten has two farewell productions... and Traviata is on every year it seems. Joyce El-Khoury is a good choice though. Not so keen on Don Carlo in French, but I really like the Hytner production.


But Don Carlos is the proper version!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

sospiro said:


> Some good things in Théâtre des Champs-Elysées 2016/2017 season.


Yes, there are!

http://m2017.theatrechampselysees.fr/saison/opera-en-concert-oratorio/la-reine-de-chypre


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Royal Opera House 2016/2017

Very disappointed that _The Nose_ is in English.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vienna State Opera ;

http://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/Content.Node/home/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/Spielplan_16-17.de.php


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Royal Opera House 2016/2017
> 
> Very disappointed that _The Nose_ is in English.


They've done that before with 20th century Russian operas. I recall the same happening with the Gambler although that worked as it's more like a singspiel and was probably unknown to most of the audience.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Royal Opera House 2016/2017
> 
> Very disappointed that _The Nose_ is in English.


I thought that Don Carlos in French was a red herring. Not sure about Hymel being Don Carlo though but Tezier and Stoyanova are great cast additions.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> They've done that before with 20th century Russian operas. I recall the same happening with the Gambler although that worked as it's more like a singspiel and was probably unknown to most of the audience.


I didn't realise and _The Nose_ isn't exactly an abc opera! :lol:

My 'must see' is _The Exterminating Angel_. The cast is phenomenal.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

jflatter said:


> I thought that Don Carlos in French was a red herring. Not sure about Hymel being Don Carlo though but Tezier and Stoyanova are great cast additions.


Btw I am not criticising Hymel as a singer but when I first saw in Rusalka and then Les Troyens I thought he would be singing Siegmund and Lohengrin by now, he doesn't appear to be a natural Don Carlo to me. He appeared to be lined for Meistersinger but Gwyn Hughes Jones who was fabulous in the highly regarded ENO Mastersingers has now got the gig.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Although it was a great production in it's time, I cannot believe that ROH have brought back the John Schlesinger production of Hoffmann back. The last time it was on which was about 7 or 8 years ago it looked well past it's sell by date. I think I may try and get tickets for the Paris one instead as after Troyens it is my favourite French opera.

Also whilst I'm having a moan, can someone in London put on Rusalka again. I know ROH got hammered for it's production last time about 5 years ago but it's too good an opera to be neglected.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Yeah, Don Carlos sounds far better in Italian to my ears. I need to hear these:
> Ella giammai m'amò
> O don fatale
> Tu che le vanità
> ...


The Don Carlo is in Italian.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Dongiovanni said:


> The Don Carlo is in Italian.


We know now. The early information was misleading. I'm still likely to go to Berlin for my Don Carlo fix.

In fact, next season might be about Berlin for me. I've just entered the 3 houses into my spreadsheet. Only downside is that there are no rarities. Nothing I haven't seen before, except new operas.

Looking meaningfully at Elektra in Helsinki in September, together with Baltic states trip again. 
Waiting for Sofia to publish, for a possibility of a Bulgaria trip, or perhaps Poland, although nothing published there yet.
Perhaps Lisbon for an interesting opera. Or Iceland, Norway, Sweden?

I'm more interested in rarities and new places than mundane Traviatas and Bohemes in familiar ones.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Saint-Saens's Timbre d'argent and Proserpine.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

I've never seen a live opera before so I would be pretty excited to see any of the following:

Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria at the Hackney Empire.

Norma, Cosi, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg at the Royal Opera House

Now which one can I convince my missus to see with me? I reckon Monteverdi, because she's already sympathetic with his work. I think all of them except maybe Die Meistersinger - which is of course the one I most want to see.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Some good things in Théâtre des Champs-Elysées 2016/2017 season.


This

http://2017.theatrechampselysees.fr/saison/recital-de-chant/magdalena-kozena

Most definitely that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Two times Der Rosenkavalier , with Renée Fleming one in London and one in New York :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dawood said:


> I've never seen a live opera before so I would be pretty excited to see any of the following:
> 
> Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria at the Hackney Empire.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the Monteverdi would be excellent.

Had my ROH magazine in the post this morning. Check out the prices for _Norma_.









Is ROH having a laugh or what?? If Trebs cancels there'll be some extremely angry punters.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I'm sure the Monteverdi would be excellent.
> 
> Had my ROH magazine in the post this morning. Check out the prices for _Norma_.
> 
> ...


And then I complain about a € 10.00 increase for a cinema ticket


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Met is staging _Guillaume Tell_ and _Jenufa_.
Interesting about Jenufa is that the last time out Karita Mattila played a wonderful Jenufa. Now she has graduated to the role of the mother, Kostelnicka.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> And then I complain about a €10.00 increase for a cinema ticket


Yes but I think the €10.00 increase is disgraceful. How can they justify it??!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Yes but I think the €10.00 increase is disgraceful. How can they justify it??!


The don't, they just do.
Just spoke to a friend from Antwerp, same "problem".
He's going always to the reprises, two weeks later( on monday afternoon) and even so he has to pay more


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> The Met is staging _Guillaume Tell_ and _Jenufa_.
> Interesting about Jenufa is that the last time out Karita Mattila played a wonderful Jenufa. Now she has graduated to the role of the mother, Kostelnicka.


I really wish I was going to be able to see the Guillaume Tell.

Karita Matilla is also singing Koestelnicka in San Francisco; that run starts in just under two months!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Rare opera spotters will be making trips to Vienna TAW next season. Many I've never heard of. Not so rare, but DiDonato as Ariodante in May 2017 for me! Handel sounds fab in this house.

http://www.operabase.com/diary.cgi?lang=en&code=wawit&season=2016


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Rare opera spotters will be making trips to Vienna TAW next season. Many I've never heard of. Not so rare, but DiDonato as Ariodante in May 2017 for me! Handel sounds fab in this house.
> 
> http://www.operabase.com/diary.cgi?lang=en&code=wawit&season=2016


Now that's what I call an interesting and varied season!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Some good things in Théâtre des Champs-Elysées 2016/2017 season.


Yes ! Mattias Goerne singing Schubert's Müllerin, Winterreise and Schwanengesag: 3 evenings, in a very doable 1 week period!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I'm sure the Monteverdi would be excellent.
> 
> Had my ROH magazine in the post this morning. Check out the prices for _Norma_.
> 
> ...


Norma is ROH's 2016-2017 hottest ticket... and I want one. There's a big difference in price compared to all the others, is this new ?


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I'm happy to see that our national opera has in the 16-17 season Carmen, Il barbiere di Siviglia and Le nozze di Figaro. I have only seen Die Zauberflöte before so this is great news. Savonlinna opera festival has great operas too, but I'm unable to go there this year. I might quadruple the amount of operas I have seen live. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Norma is ROH's 2016-2017 hottest ticket... and I want one. There's a big difference in price compared to all the others, is this new ?


ROH puts the prices up for those operas starring 'A' list singers e.g. Kaufmann, Domingo. But then if the singer cancels, ROH refuses to refund. It makes people very angry.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> ROH puts the prices up for those operas starring 'A' list singers e.g. Kaufmann, Domingo. But then if the singer cancels, ROH refuses to refund. It makes people very angry.


Surely they must have had a legal challenge. Put simply, if a night has a premium price because of stars, the difference between it and a normal night should be refunded if there's a no show.

It's good to see people here getting excited about the new season. I'll be doing some serious planning to make the most of my budget.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Surely they must have had a legal challenge. Put simply, if a night has a premium price because of stars, the difference between it and a normal night should be refunded if there's a no show.


They always say its production costs and will never admit the price is higher because of a big star. However there were so many complaints when Kaufmann cancelled the repertoire Carmen, they invited unhappy punters to contact the box office for an alternative ticket.



Don Fatale said:


> It's good to see people here getting excited about the new season. I'll be doing some serious planning to make the most of my budget.


It's really exciting!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Teatro alla Scala 2016/2017.

A nice programme but nothing shouts out at me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Teatro alla Scala 2016/2017.
> 
> A nice programme but nothing shouts out at me.


Not enough to immigrate


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Teatro alla Scala 2016/2017.
> 
> A nice programme but nothing shouts out at me.


Likewise. Underwhelmed. But if the timing works out I'd love to see another one of their classic productions.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Not enough to immigrate


Unexpected: Traviata in the old production, are they dismissing the 2013 Tcherniakov debacle after just one run?
Even more unexpected: Trebs sings Violetta ??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dongiovanni said:


> Unexpected: Traviata in the old production, are they dismissing the 2013 Tcherniakov debacle after just one run?
> Even more unexpected: Trebs sings Violetta ??


As I said, not enough to immigrate


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Teatro alla Scala 2016/2017.
> 
> A nice programme but nothing shouts out at me.


I didn't know about this new Sciarrino opera!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Unexpected: Traviata in the old production, are they dismissing the 2013 Tcherniakov debacle after just one run?
> Even more unexpected: Trebs sings Violetta ??


I wonder if it's finally getting through to opera houses that many fans don't like regie. I remember this from Warsaw Opera a couple of year's ago.

_" ... Ezio Frigerio, author of the delightful stage design (those Baroque interiors of the Duke's palace!), and director Gilbert Deflo have created a production in the old opera style: with no pretensions to building any onstage overinterpretation.

It's an ideal piece for conservatives (in the best sense of conservatism) and for those who are finding their way around the world of opera, *who want productions as close as possible to the intentions of the composer and the librettist.*"_ (my bold)


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's what I'm currently looking at. I won't be able to do all of them, and am still waiting for many schedules. Certainly something from below. Almost definite in bold.

10-12 Oct, Paris
Samsom et Dalila, Saint-Saens (Bastille)
Eliogabalo, Cavalli (Garnier)
Norma, w Bartoli, Bellini (Champs Elysees)

15-22 Nov
Sakuntala, Alfano (Catania) hoping it combines well with either Palermo or Naples,

*28-29 Dec
The Golden Cockerel, Rimsky Korsakov (Brussels)
Parsifal (Amsterdam)*

12-15 Jan 
Die Tote Stadt, Korngold (Vienna)
Damnation de Faust, Berlioz (Bratislava)
Liebesverbot, Wagner (Budapest)
Sly, Wolf-Ferrari (Budapest

5-8 April 
*L'amour de Loin, Saariaho (Brno) *
Parsifal (Vienna) or Dion Giovanni (Brno)
Barber of Seville (Brno)
La Gioconda, Ponchielli (Brno)

21-25 June
Rigoletto (Budapest)
The Cairo Goose, Mozart (Budapest)
Porgy & Bess (Budapest)
Pelleas & Melisande (Vienna)
Prince Igor (Vienna)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Here's what I'm currently looking at. I won't be able to do all of them, and am still waiting for many schedules. Certainly something from below. Almost definite in bold.
> 
> 10-12 Oct, Paris
> Samsom et Dalila, Saint-Saens (Bastille)
> ...


What a fabulous schedule! Hope you manage to get the tickets you want.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Opera Bilbao has a Tutto Verdi project. Information here.

In 2016/2017 they are doing _Stiffelio_ and I'd love to go. Full season here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> 28-29 Dec
> The Golden Cockerel, Rimsky Korsakov (Brussels)


This one is on my wish list


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> This one is on my wish list


I'll let you know when I book. That time of year requires advanced planning for planes and hotels especially.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> What a fabulous schedule! Hope you manage to get the tickets you want.


Bartoli in Paris, October could be a challenge.

I'd like front row for Parsifal, Amsterdam. Love that legroom, and view of the orchestra, but one needs to know the opera well enough to not bother with surtitles.

I think the rest are straightforward.

Bilbao sounds interesting, particularly if it can combine with Madrid and Barcelona, both of which have amenable online booking.

I'd also like to get to lovely Lisbon for an opera, and that would probably need to be combined with Madrid.

For opera trips and the associated travel, sightseeing and walking around, I think southern European countries (Portugal, Spain, Italy, Malta) are good in winter months, whereas northern European cities are best done Sept/Oct/May/June. This informs my plans, but there'll always be exceptions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> I'll let you know when I book. That time of year requires advanced planning for planes and hotels especially.


That would be nice, as for the hotel, not staying, have a address in Antwerp ( 35 minutes drive)for free.
( Good Friends)

Edit: Tickets are on sale already Don Fatale!

https://brussel.iticketsro.com/Munt/shows/de gouden haan - le coq d'or/events/3?culture=nl-NL


----------

